# 2009 TTS Meteor Gray



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently traded in my 2011 BMW 135i for this 2009 TTS. I have been a BMW guy for at least 16 years; with everything from a '95 325is, '97 540i, '03 M3, '07 M5 and the last '11 135i. I did have an '08 R32 for a little while and I fell in love with DSG on that car. It was just too heavy and a bit slow, but the tranny and quattro (4 motion) was super sweet. 

I am also used to modding my cars, (my M3 was SC'd with the works) but I really love this car AS IS. Ok, it sits a little high and I'd love the exhaust to be louder, but I will slowly work on those things. (I had KW coilovers for the 135i even before I got it) I'll most likely end up getting an APR stage 1 tune, because there just doesn't seem to be any downside to it. Possibly a downpipe in the future too, but not sure which one as the APR one is way too expensive. 

Onto the pics from today:































































Entire album:
http://haroldc.smugmug.com/Cars/2009-Audi-TTS/16180929_fzi7T#1215100390_z54fx


----------



## vw_fiend (Jul 28, 2000)

Looking good! I have a 135i now as well and looking at the TT-RS or a even an RS3 (if we're lucky to get them.)

Enjoy!


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks nice - mine is Meteor also.
I had the splitter and spoiler painted silver to match the mirrors. Helps make the car pop, and Meteor needs all the help it can get IMO.
What turned you off your similar performing 2011 135i for a 2 year older car?


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

inny said:


> Looks nice - mine is Meteor also.
> I had the splitter and spoiler painted silver to match the mirrors. Helps make the car pop, and Meteor needs all the help it can get IMO.
> What turned you off your similar performing 2011 135i for a 2 year older car?


Here are my issues with the 135i:
1. No LSD. Getting grip coming out of a corner is tricky without an LSD. Putting one in would be extremely expensive (~$3+k). Quattro really helps the TTS pull out of corners. 
2. Limited tire and wheel fitment. 225 stock front tires and only being able to go to a 245 up front doesn't help that much with understeer. The TTS already has 255 from the factory which helped it get a 0.96 (iirc) on the Road & Track skidpad.
3. Weight. 3373lbs vs. 3241lbs. Combined with the skinny 225 tires makes the 135i a pig when pushed into a corner.
4. Suspension was "floaty" at speed. And the fact that it had SUV fender gap is why I ordered the KW suspension. 
5. The 135i has weird proportions and the headlights make the car look "surprised" all the time. The TTS on the other hand just looks great.

Don't get me wrong, the 135i is a great little car. Yes, most of those issues could be eliminated with mods. But I really didn't want to dump that much money into a car anymore. BTDT. I have always loved the way the Mk2 TT looks, and finding one for a good price and in the color I wanted just sealed the deal. I even drove ~270 miles away to get the car!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

HaroldC said:


> ...Possibly a downpipe in the future too, but not sure which one as the APR one is way too expensive...


I think the DP is $699, right? That seems a lot cheaper than the Milltek DP.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> I think the DP is $699, right? That seems a lot cheaper than the Milltek DP.


APR actually imports the TTS downpipe from APR Australia, and retails for $2500. That's twice as expensive as the Milltek. I'm looking at the B&B downpipe with a high flow cat for $599.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Once I get to around 1000 miles, I'll be going with APR too. There's a chance that APR will have a spring sale on ECU reflashes in April. As you probably know, this usually means several programs for the price of one.


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

SoSuMi said:


> Once I get to around 1000 miles, I'll be going with APR too. There's a chance that APR will have a spring sale on ECU reflashes in April. As you probably know, this usually means several programs for the price of one.


Good to know - I'm waiting till after the first month or so before I flash, getting a deal is an even better excuse than break-in  Although I hear the newer TTS does not support multiple programs so maybe the deal won't be so good.

Congrats HaroldC!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

hamiltonia said:


> ...Although I hear the newer TTS does not support multiple programs so maybe the deal won't be so good.
> 
> Congrats HaroldC!


I've "heard" that as well. But such is life :beer:

BTW, Harold... nice snatch. That TTS looks like it just got off the boat (and had a major spit shine). I'm hoping that it warms up enough around here to get mine cleaned up too. Sure wish I could give my green engine a WOT test...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome to the finer things 


car looks good, I'd like to see what you do with it once the bug bites


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

HaroldC said:


> APR actually imports the TTS downpipe from APR Australia, and retails for $2500. That's twice as expensive as the Milltek. I'm looking at the B&B downpipe with a high flow cat for $599.


Wow! That's crazy. I was looking at the A4/Golf downpipes, I guess.

B&B?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

hamiltonia said:


> ...Although I hear the newer TTS does not support multiple programs so maybe the deal won't be so good.


None of the TTS's support multiple programs.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> None of the TTS's support multiple programs.


Does that mean you only can have one program at a time? Or does that mean that you can only have one and the stock program? 

If that's the case, would the Revo Select switcher make more sense if you want multiple programs? (I would need three: STOCK when I need to bring it in for service, 93 for everyday, and 91 for times when I have to go to Maine where they only have 91 now.)


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

HaroldC said:


> Does that mean you only can have one program at a time? Or does that mean that you can only have one and the stock program?
> 
> If that's the case, would the Revo Select switcher make more sense if you want multiple programs? (I would need three: STOCK when I need to bring it in for service, 93 for everyday, and 91 for times when I have to go to Maine where they only have 91 now.)


 Only one program at a time. Thanks for the info on the octane in Maine, now the only way I'll go there is by boat.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats, Harold! We're twins! 

I'm running APR stage 2 with the APR DP. Any DP that is worth it's weight will make a huge difference in how the tune works. Either way, enjoy the ride, she's gorgeous!


----------



## exigejoe (Aug 5, 2011)

Just wondering how you like the Meteor gray color. There is a local TTS in MG for sale i maybe interested just haven't seen it in person to make the decision. i have an A7 in monsoon gray and like it! Just wondering your opinions of this color, i hear it varies in hue in different light conditions. also interested if you ever did the APR stage 1 ecu upgrade..did it make a big difference? Reliability, etc? thanks!


----------



## mjos (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the TTS Club! It's a great little car. Definitely get a tune and downpipe. I would keep the stock cat-back exhaust though unless you like really loud. Mine is really loud...but I like that. Also only get a performance panel filter, there is little to no gain in replacing the factory airbox.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great looking car! I haven't seen a meteor with the RS4 wheels before. I like it.

I don't have it, but I would consider 42 Draft Designs for a downpipe. 3" starting at only $475 (more for resonated/street).

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-Mk2-TTS-3-Downpipe_p_582.html

Kicking myself for not buying one during their Black Friday 40% off sale last year.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice colour.

I too found the exhaust of my TTS anemic. Fortunately, a Milltek exhaust and down pipe provides an excellent foundation for stage II programming. The sound is deeper but very civil until you're at WOT and then it's nice and aggressive and no drone. Did I mention my Milltek exhaust and downpipe are for sale ?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

IMO, swapping between programs to take it in for service isnt really worthwhile as the dealer wont any difference in power to others since the TTS isn't a high volume seller. Also, they have no way of determining if you are chipped (no TD1) unless they are specifically looking for this and then swapping between programs wont hide the fact that the ECU has been "tampered" with.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a 034 Motorsports downpipe and have nothing but good things to say. It even comes with a new metal flange gasket.


----------

